# Kenko Tokina Acquires UK Filter Maker Formatt-Hitech



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 9, 2015)

```
<p><em>Filter giant Kenko Tokina has snapped up Wales-based filter maker Formatt-Hitech in a move designed to expand Hitech’s production of Firecrest ND filters for cinema.</em></p>
<blockquote><p>Formatt-Hitech, which is based in Aberdare, said it will continue to produce filters in the UK as an independent subsidiary of Kenko Tokina.</p>
<p>In a statement, Formatt-Hitech explained that its Firecrest filters have been on ‘backorder’ with most dealers throughout 2015.</p>
<p>‘The acquisition provides Formatt-Hitech with the financial stability to produce Firecrest in the volumes demanded by the market…</p>
<p>‘Kenko Tokina’s acquisition immediately rectifies the situation and it is expected that the backlog of Firecrest filters will be produced before the holiday season.’</p></blockquote>
<p>Read more from the source link below</p>
```


----------



## Chaitanya (Oct 9, 2015)

interesting


----------



## BeenThere (Oct 9, 2015)

I've used their 10 stop ND filter. It's not completely neutral, but I find it easier to color balance than the B+W ND. The firecrest filter is suppose to block more of the IR band than most other NDs. It uses a coating to block light transmission rather than dyed glass.


----------

